# زواج الاقارب والغصب



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بيت على صخر
 ( )
نيافه الأنبا بولا

[YOUTUBE]Grxdrvdy43c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]IDoBOdL9PnI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]dv4kalfoJX0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]UNDzqK5pDYA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]uoAx7um-7e0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]qyJjlxY_9Z0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بيت على صخر ()
 العلاقات الزوجية

نيافه الأنبا بولا

[YOUTUBE]rEyT4axzihg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]F-Dk4kNNTpk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]_lwclhEXAlA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bJEdkvRhdFw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بيت على صخر

الخطية
()

نيافه الأنبا بولا

[YOUTUBE]e8SIeAy5wc8[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]ROppX8w-EIM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]MxP3IQBXixE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]0qeHfGjLjk4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]tpqlUehYp78&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]9ZJorMNwfQM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

بيت على صخر 
()
 قضية الزواج الثاني
()
نيافه الأنبا بولا

[YOUTUBE]roooMwdIP5o[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]lX-ufHNuinQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]lX-ufHNuinQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]tVGV3Bly2HA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nDuSGdXwfWc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6qbYGxDdeJA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DH_9fUsUqAs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2011)

*محهود أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم أستاذى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *محهود أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم أستاذى
> *​


مرور كله محبه وذوق
شكرا جدا أخى الحبيب
سلامالرب يسوع​


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (28 يناير 2011)

شكرا" لك 
مجهود جيد فليباركك الله


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

MICHAEL NSTAS قال:


> شكرا" لك
> مجهود جيد فليباركك الله


شكراا
للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


شكراا
للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

مجهود رااااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------

